#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Angels & Demons >  >  >  Finding Demons

## ShadowCrest

Since I was around 9 years old, I've always had a "dark", but not necessarily evil, presence follow me around. It usually manifests in times of personal crisis. It's a decently tall figure, and there's no features I can make out other than it looks human-like. I also have lots of dreams of demons, but they're fuzzy so there's not much I can tell you from that. Either way, I've recently converted from christianity to theistic satanism so I was thinking now was a better time than ever to discover who this demon is and see what its purpose is.

----------


## chels0792

Have you ever tried to communicate with this entity?

----------


## ShadowCrest

That's the thing. I want to, but I just don't know how :-/

----------


## Seyk

> That's the thing. I want to, but I just don't know how :-/


try to simply just communicate with it with your mind, as tho you would communicate with urself. If it does not reply at first,be persistent, or what you could do is ask it to communicate with you in the way it feels desirable.

----------


## Schehezerade

Sometimes "dark" just means something having to do with the unconscious, not necessarily something "evil." 

It might be helpful if you tried to get your demon to manifest outside of your dreams. 

1. Try setting aside some time when you can be completely alone and focused. Do whatever it is you have to do to get relaxed but stay focused (for instance, I smoke kava, but shy away from alcohol, because it impairs my thinking. I like to have my wits about me when dealing with others.). Practice meditation, do some yoga, smoke a blunt, whatever...

2. Take precautions. I keep salt on hand, as well as silver and sage, whenever I deal with unknown entities. These are low-level protections (anything powerful enough will brush them aside like cobwebs), but I generally only deal with lower-level entities. Keep something at hand to ground you- something to bring you back to earth, so to speak, if things get out of hand. I find laughter is especially helpful in this regard, so I have a ridiculous stuffed toy that accompanies me when I do work. 

3. If you can, pick up some dittany of Crete. This plant helps spiritual beings to manifest visually when burned as an oil or incense. Also, pick a moon phase that suits your style. Some people like full, some like new, etc. 

4. Politely ask the entity if he will consent to revealing his identity to you. It all comes down to respect. If you treat your companion respectfully, he's much more likely to answer you. This leads to a better working relationship.

5. Don't expect immediate answers. The nature wight currently living in our house didn't reveal his identity to us immediately when we were doing our working. That was several days later. Be prepared to wait until your entity trusts you and realizes you're serious. Be open to communication in the meantime. It may come in the form of spontaneous communication mentally, small signs around your house, dreams, etc.

Hopefully this helps.  :Smile:

----------


## Iza

Mrs. Peel is right. Use a Ouija Board.

----------

